# LED Swap



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Interesting.......dimension seems the same.....wedge terminal type.......the only difference (conventional bulbs) seems to be wattage output.

Did you try the new (led) bulbs yet?

Rob


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ask Nick directly: [h=1]Chevrolet Cruze Reverse/Backup LED Bulbs! Plug and Play! Big Increase in Visibility![/h]
He can help you out.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Robby said:


> Interesting.......dimension seems the same.....wedge terminal type.......the only difference (conventional bulbs) seems to be wattage output.
> 
> Did you try the new (led) bulbs yet?
> 
> Rob


Yeah they don’t fit. At all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

I tried a set of 7440 LED bulbs in the reverse sockets. I could not get them to come on at all. So I just put in 7440 Silverstar bulbs instead.
As a side note I also ordered 921 led bulbs and found out they don't fit prior.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

lmiller0810 said:


> Yeah they don’t fit. At all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bulb section too large or the wedge base incompatable?

Rob


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Robby said:


> Bulb section too large or the wedge base incompatable?
> 
> Rob


Wedge not even close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

lmiller0810 said:


> Wedge not even close.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK thanks!

Rob


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Diode Dynamics has been awesome. They are sending me the other bulbs and a RMA in the same box. I haven’t even returned the first set. Extremely trusting and customer service is awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

zippypcs said:


> I tried a set of 7440 LED bulbs in the reverse sockets. I could not get them to come on at all. So I just put in 7440 Silverstar bulbs instead.


Two possibilities: Some LED bulbs are polarity sensitive. So, you may have to pull them out and turn them around.

Second, (and I've experienced this), some LEDs have very narrow leads on the base where the standard bulbs have a "u-turn" shaped wire that give them a wider contact surface. If the fingers in the socket doesn't perfectly align with the narrow LED leads, it won't work. I've had to bend the leads a bit to go across the base at a slight angle and then they work just fine.


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Two possibilities: Some LED bulbs are polarity sensitive. So, you may have to pull them out and turn them around.
> 
> Second, (and I've experienced this), some LEDs have very narrow leads on the base where the standard bulbs have a "u-turn" shaped wire that give them a wider contact surface. If the fingers in the socket doesn't perfectly align with the narrow LED leads, it won't work. I've had to bend the leads a bit to go across the base at a slight angle and then they work just fine.


I will give this a try thanks.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have turned it each and every way. It never seems to fit. When the new ones arrive I will keep everyone updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Im also interested to swap everything to LEDs. Hard to understand why the correct bulb types aren't in the manual or anywhere else to find.
I came across this:

https://www.philipsautolighting.com/bulb-lookup.php?make=38&model=1132&year=2017&trim=44

Anyone can confirm this?


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

I went through the car and cataloged the bulbs. And my bulbs from Diode Dynamics came yesterday. But I will have a little delay in checking them because...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

I've never personally tried it, so I cant be 100% sure, but I don't think that's how you are meant to change the fog light bulbs...


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

lmiller0810 said:


> I went through the car and cataloged the bulbs. And my bulbs from Diode Dynamics came yesterday. But I will have a little delay in checking them because...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m sure there’s a much easier way to remove the bulbs. [emoji58][emoji58][emoji58]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

lmiller0810 said:


> I went through the car and cataloged the bulbs.


So hows that catalog of yours coming along?


----------

